# Crystal Arrowhead



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2006)

I got this piece of man-made cherry quartz crystal a few years ago and forgot about it till I found it a little while ago. I decided to chip at it a little to see how it worked. Made a purty fair point, looks like. You can just about read the newspaper though it.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice.......looking good


----------



## dutchman (Dec 27, 2006)

That's plumb neat.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 27, 2006)

Bootiful Nick, absolutely bootiful. Looks like you put a little of your blood in it.


----------



## CAL (Dec 27, 2006)

Now that is a putty Nick.Geronimo would be proud of you.


----------



## soulcain (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow!! that is beautimus!!!!!!!!

You da Man brother Nick.

OOPS, my grandson was logged in.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 27, 2006)

My favorite one so far!!!!

Sweet!


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice, though are you sure you're not pulling our leg and that's really Waterford Crystal?...


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 27, 2006)

Outa sight! I've never seen one like that before!
Sue


----------



## justme (Dec 28, 2006)

Sure is pretty Nic...


----------



## Burl E. (Dec 28, 2006)

I think you got one that "iz fine az a gov'mint check" right there nic!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 28, 2006)

That's a beauty Nic.


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 28, 2006)

Now THAT is sweet my friend!  Great looking piece!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2006)

huntnnut said:


> Nice, though are you sure you're not pulling our leg and that's really Waterford Crystal?...




You just gave me an idea!!! That was the only piece of that stuff I had, BUT, The Redhead has a china cabinet slam full of fine crystal! I wonder if the bottom of them goblet thangs would work? Surely she wouldn`t miss one or two? 

Thanks for the idea Milt!!!


----------



## Darcy (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks like its made of ice, beautiful!


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 28, 2006)

nicodemus said:


> You just gave me an idea!!! That was the only piece of that stuff I had, BUT, The Redhead has a china cabinet slam full of fine crystal! I wonder if the bottom of them goblet thangs would work? Surely she wouldn`t miss one or two?
> 
> Thanks for the idea Milt!!!


You ain't got a hair on your...............  If you don't try it! 

You a man, or a mouse???


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2006)

Delton said:


> You ain't got a hair on your...............  If you don't try it!
> 
> You a man, or a mouse???



I`m gonna have to think and brood on this for a while! Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2006)

OK, I thought about it and decided that I would rather be amongst the livin`. Plus, she`s probably gonna read this. Ain`t much I`m scared of, but I would rather not be kilt with one of my own knives!!  
Reckon I`m a mouse!!    But I`m a tuff mouse!


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 28, 2006)

Wheweeeee, I just saw your earlier comments about the Redheads crystal and boy am I glad you made the decision you did.  Not only would she have skinned your hide, she'ed probably got mine too....


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 28, 2006)

nicodemus said:


> Reckon I`m a mouse!!    But I`m a tuff mouse!



Yeah, you look tough enough...


----------



## rip18 (Dec 28, 2006)

Y'all ain't right!!!  Nice work, Nic!!!  Would that be a tuff, somewhat smart mouse?


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 28, 2006)

huntnnut said:


> Wheweeeee, I just saw your earlier comments about the Redheads crystal and boy am I glad you made the decision you did.  Not only would she have skinned your hide, she'ed probably got mine too....


Don't make me start in on you too, Milt!


----------



## Sixes (Dec 28, 2006)

Great looking point!

If that one was real, it would be hard to find!!

Amazing work.


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 28, 2006)

Delton said:


> Don't make me start in on you too, Milt!




Hey,,,,, I know how those redheads are....


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 28, 2006)

The Redhead said:


> Alright you two don't get me started about my crystal
> That means you also Delton
> 
> Nick knows better than to mess with that
> Ya'll are going to get him in trouble along with ya'll


I thought Nick was a man...  He told me earlier in a PM that "The Redhead was at work".

Yet now, here she is?? 

I know he just didn't log in under her name and make this post in an effort to get us off his hide??? 


















 













Sheryl.  Yes ma'am.  I'm sorry to have tried to get Nick in trouble.


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 28, 2006)

See there Delton, you done stirred up a hornets nest....  You and Nic both ought to be   

I never implied to Nic that he should mess around with the Redheads crystal, I know better than that.... 

If he got that impression from me I apologize to the Redhead and to all of the pygmies in Africa right here and now...


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 28, 2006)

good lokin stuff nick. how does that stuff chip? is it very tough?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2006)

Bam Bam, this stuff is softer and more clean than glass. It`s also a lot sharper too. I still ain`t figured out what the red is though. I got this from Craig. 

Stay away from the china cabinet!


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 28, 2006)

nicodemus said:


> Bam Bam, this stuff is softer and more clean than glass. It`s also a lot sharper too. I still ain`t figured out what the red is though. I got this from Craig.
> 
> Stay away from the china cabinet!  [/QUOTE
> 
> great advice


----------



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey Delton, I thought you were gonna give up the pot stirrin'?


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 28, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Hey Delton, I thought you were gonna give up the pot stirrin'?


I did.

Imagine the damage I could do if I were still stirrin' pots!



Maybe one day I can become a "Guest Pot-stirrer"... You know, just show up once in a while, toss in a stir, and then back out for a while.


----------



## lamar (Dec 28, 2006)

Beautiful point Nick. You had better stay out of the redheads crystal, but if you really need some I'm sure the possum hole gang could pull a midnight raid on a certain pot stirrers china cabinet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2006)

Many thanks Lamar!! When that elite group known as The Possum Hole Gang goes on a raid everybody better hide their chickens, pork ribs, watermelons, pets, and the fine china!


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Dec 29, 2006)

*hey nic*

You can come live w/ me if you decide to try the china thing, as long as you bring me one of those black onyx blades.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, Nick and I completed a trade and this crystal point came home with me from Albany yesterday.

Thanks Nick!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 15, 2007)

Lucky!!!!
Sue


----------



## dutchman (Jan 16, 2007)

I know.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2007)

I had forgot about this thread! Dutch, that point still sharp? If it needs a resharpenin` bring it to the rondyvoo.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> I had forgot about this thread! Dutch, that point still sharp? If it needs a resharpenin` bring it to the rondyvoo.



Of course it's still sharp. It's on display in the house. I haven't used it for anything other than looks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2007)

I figured you woulda done used it to carve up a roast! Or skin a deer!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Nic,  I have picked up three perfectly clear quartz points over the years. Two smallish bird points and the one normal looking arrowhead. You can literally see right thru them like the one you made. I will take a picture and post them next time I am at my parents house.   They are super cool!


----------

